# Kai greene on good morning america ny area



## CG (Jul 29, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI3bkP0eQhg




"No juicing going on, right, that's all in the past?"

"Only oranges"

LMFAO

good shit


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 29, 2013)

He makes a funny face when aas is brought up. Lol. It's cool though that GMA is recognizing BB and Kai Greene. You very very rarely hear any media coverage or talk about BB unless its negative attention.


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 29, 2013)

I also like the mainstream media coverage. Don't see to much of that these days.


----------



## nsp (Jul 29, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> "Only oranges"
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> good shit


 
More like grapefruits.......


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 29, 2013)

lol good shit


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 2, 2013)

Good interview. Going to add OJ to my diet.


----------



## Swfl (Aug 2, 2013)

great interview he handled himself like a champ. well spoken and in control it was good!


----------

